# Colnago purchase



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi, Need some guidance. Currently riding a 2001 Pinarello Prince, have enjoyed it's stiffness, but has a slightly rigid ride quality. Considering a C-50 but have read some good things about E1 and Cristallo, particularly for larger riders. I am 6-0, 185lbs, 41 years old, average ride is 20-50 miles at varying pace. Money is important but I would rather spend a few hundred extra and get it right.

Looking to purchase from Maestro, any issues with going around the US importer? 
Thanks,
MR


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*Gvh bike*



mriddle said:


> Hi, Need some guidance. Currently riding a 2001 Pinarello Prince, have enjoyed it's stiffness, but has a slightly rigid ride quality. Considering a C-50 but have read some good things about E1 and Cristallo, particularly for larger riders. I am 6-0, 185lbs, 41 years old, average ride is 20-50 miles at varying pace. Money is important but I would rather spend a few hundred extra and get it right.
> 
> Looking to purchase from Maestro, any issues with going around the US importer?
> Thanks,
> MR


Check out GVH bikes he carries some c-50's at a discount. i bought a colnago MxL from the shop. if you know size.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Don't buy from US Importer*



mriddle said:


> Looking to purchase from Maestro, any issues with going around the US importer?
> Thanks,
> MR


No issues at all. The US importer is why people with any sense don't buy them here. I got mine at Totalcycling for $800 less than in the states. Maestro is fantastic to deal with. I would actually would pay a bit more to NOT use the US distributor as they are a blood-sucking, lying monopoly.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sort of*



mriddle said:


> Money is important but I would rather spend a few hundred extra and get it right.
> Looking to purchase from Maestro, any issues with going around the US importer?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

[But Yes, there is an issue. The US shops will call your bike "gray market" and will not do any warranty work on it.] 

Don't be fooled by the warranty smoke screen. In the event of a warranty frame failure, the frame gets sent to colnago at the owners cost. US shops do no warranty work. Trial tyrant tries to con the US customer into believing they get some sort of special warranty protection, but it is a false. They are leeches. They even tried to threaten maestro with legal action for selling at fair prices! Now that's looking after the interests of the riding public.


----------

